# Accucraft C&S 2-8-0 No 60 wiring or manual



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I have just taken possession of an Accucraft C&S 2-8-0 No 60. It was as new, boxed etc but but there was no manual with it. 

I have looked on the Accucraft site and the manual for this loco is not listed.

I would like to find out about the wiring.

It has a four pin plug that attaches to the tender.



In the tender there is a pcb as shown in the photo

There are plunger pick-ups on the tender wheels for power from both rails.



If I was to DCC it how does the pcb figure in this (there is no rear light)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That board is converting track power to useful Accucraft voltages for lights and one of the outputs is 1.5 volts. This is usually HO and N scale bulbs
I would remove this board and change all lights to LEDs or higher voltage bulbs since most largescale digital systems are 21 volts or more. 
Zimo suggests that bulbs be at least 1/2 of the supply voltage for their pulsed power.

a 1.5 volt bulb with pulsed power would have the full 21 volts applied unless you installed a regulator (and heat sink).


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Accucraft never made a wiring manual for this one.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I posted a reply on the other forum site.

Basically pull the board to make room, you won't need the regulators, and you have to split the track pickups from the motor anyway.

Be aware that some Accucraft locos have a 6 volt regulator in the loco to run the head light.

I would not replace the headlight if you are happy with how it looks, just get the right voltage to it, careful selection of a resistor will work, don't know if yours is a LED or bulb.

My page on doing DCC in a K4 might help:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/mot...ft-motive-power/k4/k4-qsi-rewire-aamp-install

Regards, Greg


----------

